# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] FORD FOCUS RS 2003 STOCK ΡΑΔΙΟ CD  RDS 6006E "LOCKED 13"

## papavales

Γεια σας και καλώς σας βρήκα.
Η εργοστασιακή μου πηγή ford rds 6006e μου έριχνε την μπαταρία(100% φταίει η πηγη, οχι κάτι άλλο), οπότε αγόρασα μια ακόμα από παλιατζή (20 ευρώ) αλλά δυστυχώς ήταν κλειδωμένη locked 13(τον κωδικο τον βρήκα με generator). Εχοντας 2 ίδια radio cd τι προτείνετε να κάνω? Να πάω να κανω reset αυτό που δεν ρίχνει την μπαταρία (50€-70€ ζητάνε) ή να δώσω για επισκευή το άλλο να βρουν γιατι ριχνει την μπαταρία? Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη πρόταση-λυση? 
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου γεια σου. εχω και εγω το focus 2003 sedan. εχω την πηγη 6000 cd. αν εισαι βεβαιος οτι το προβλημα ειναι στην πηγη και οχι στην καλωδιωση τοτε ναι, κανε reset.

----------

